# Scotland



## boristhespie (Nov 29, 2009)

Instead of trying to persuade folks to come to Scotland by posting I thought I'd create a thread for anyone visiting Europe to get a feel of this great MTBing country, with free access and wild camping and great long, short, trail or mountian wilderness trails.






Skye and Torridon from H&I Adventures on Vimeo.






Mountain biking in Scotland on TV: Part 1 from H&I Adventures on Vimeo.






Mountain biking in Scotland on TV: Part 2 from H&I Adventures on Vimeo.






Cairngorms trail teaser from H&I Adventures on Vimeo.






Coast to Coast mtb trip, Scotland from H&I Adventures on Vimeo.

http://vimeo.com/search/videos/search:scotland mtb/ac64e89b


----------



## lynseyf (May 1, 2007)

Nice vids, here's another I saw recently

Alpine Bikes in the Tweed Valley on Vimeo


----------



## intense5.5kentos (Sep 3, 2011)

Nice


----------



## MrAitchGee (Aug 3, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## abecallejo (Aug 25, 2011)

This brings me back memories. I spent two weeks touring Scotland in autumn 2007.
That trip marked me, I felt at home there and now Scotland is a land that i love.
I would like to return to Scotland but this time with my bike.


----------



## MTBLeague (Jan 7, 2009)

Many good trails here, hope everybody who comes to Scotland tries some of them and goes back with nothing but good memories.


----------



## MREGAN (Nov 16, 2011)

I dont have too far to travel coming from Ireland. We do day trips to the southern 7 Stanes and in the summer done a road trip to Glentress, Innerleithen, Fortwilliam and Wolftrax. You do have a great MTB set up. Avon Skin so soft is a must tho ;-) In a total manly way


----------



## MREGAN (Nov 16, 2011)

Here is a couple of my vids from the trips.

AE Last Saturday
AE Line Mountain Bike Trail on Vimeo





The road trip in July.
Scotland MTB road trip on Vimeo


----------



## MTBLeague (Jan 7, 2009)

MREGAN said:


> Avon Skin so soft is a must tho ;-) In a total manly way


Try to change a tube when the little pesky things are after a feed of you, but only on still summer/autmn days.


----------



## MTBLeague (Jan 7, 2009)

Nice videos, lots of places I am familliar with there, here is where I keep some of mine, you will have to forgive the quality of the older ones but that was before I got a decent camera.

Ah my link won't work untill 10 posts, see below then.....


----------



## MTBLeague (Jan 7, 2009)

This Link:-

MTBLeague's Channel - YouTube

Now how do I post Videos directly...

Carron Valley Runway - YouTube

That did not work as I expected it..


----------



## MREGAN (Nov 16, 2011)

Copy your embed code and and paste directly into this. Will get a look at your vids shortly.


----------



## MREGAN (Nov 16, 2011)

Where abouts is carron valley. Looks like a fun trail.

I can't view spooky wood vid on the mobile will watch it later. We done it in July and I have never ridden in rain like it hammering it down. Still didn't stop the fun and everyone had a smile on there face at the bottom. Great tril.


----------



## MTBLeague (Jan 7, 2009)

Found the Embedded code, recognised a lot of trails on your July road trip.


----------



## octavius (Sep 26, 2008)

another tiny scottish highlight from me.

sorry no videos (or photo) but the descent down from harbour hill (known locally a scaletrix) with all the edinburgh landmarks coming into view is amazing. a 'visit scotland' advert written all over it. gets me every time.

i admit the pentlands are small hills (well under 2000ft) but to have that 'mountain' feeling so close to my home city is a treasure. 40mins pedal from my front door. heather, rocks, lichen, muck and titanium - yum!

with everything else the country has to offer two wheels - its a stunning wee country. i'm totally biased but its true.

the weather can be tricky but if your warm and waterproof then you'll have fun.

and remember your favourite mud tyres...


----------



## MREGAN (Nov 16, 2011)

> a 'visit scotland' advert written all over it. gets me every time.


Get a gopro next time your up that way. I heard that is a good place to ride. A friend lived there when he was at uni rode it.

We have a similar trail in Belfast. Not a mountain more a hill but with the city as a back drop it is a special trail.


----------



## davidrhorn (Mar 20, 2006)

Scotland in late March? Good idea or bad? Just looking for a spring break mtb trip that's a little different. I usually do Moab, Fruita, Sedona, Hurricane, etc... Thinking of something totally different. Just worried about rain (or snow??)


----------



## MREGAN (Nov 16, 2011)

davidrhorn said:


> Scotland in late March? Good idea or bad? Just looking for a spring break mtb trip that's a little different. I usually do Moab, Fruita, Sedona, Hurricane, etc... Thinking of something totally different. Just worried about rain (or snow??)


It can rain all year round in Scotland. Don't let that put you off tho. Great place to ride.


----------



## MTBLeague (Jan 7, 2009)

It's even fun in the Snow, though you will be unlikley to see that in March.


----------



## MREGAN (Nov 16, 2011)

Class to see Glentress in the snow. Brilliant!


----------



## spanishflyaberdeen (May 29, 2005)

Bennachie, yesterday


----------



## winkplay (Apr 24, 2012)

*need help on where to ride near glasgow*

hi,

I am going to glasgow, scotland next week for work. Have a full sat, sun morning and weekday evenings to ride.

Anyone has any recommendations on good trails or AM type trails to ride given the time i have?

Thanks!


----------



## MREGAN (Nov 16, 2011)

If you have a car drive to Glentress/innerleithen. If someone else comes on they might be able to tell you somewhere closer to glasgow but Innerleithen and glentress are awesome areas. Worth the drive.


----------



## winkplay (Apr 24, 2012)

Yes, I do have a car.
how far is the drive and would you happen to have exact address so I can GPS there. 

Can I rent bike there?

Thanks!


----------



## MREGAN (Nov 16, 2011)

Glentress (Bike Hire available) • Shop Locator • Alpine Bikes

This is the hire shop a full range of hire bikes available. Innerleithen is just down the road. Set the gps for Peebles it's the town beside the forest the map should be on that site.

It's an 1 hour 15 drive from Glasgow


----------

